# help setting up inpa to work with k+dcan cable



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

It wont let me visit the url im not a member?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

745ikindaguy said:


> It wont let me visit the url im not a member?


Here:

BMW Coding Tool v250.rar:
https://mega.nz/#!JpwBRSYb!I67l4KgFsDrFPkTSudC8KtXfpin7KuzvabCKvFV-S2o

But I think this is for updating NCS Expert and WinKFP. If you are wanting to update INPA, that is a manual process as far as I know.


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank u shawn can u give me a run down to update the spdaten 59.4 u gave me ? Do I just overwrite the files? Im alot more familiar with allnif this now so maybe just a quick run down would be awesome on updating the inpa daten files for my me9e65_6 dme thank u in advance type your input is invaluable


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

745ikindaguy said:


> Thank u shawn can u give me a run down to update the spdaten 59.4 u gave me ? Do I just overwrite the files? Im alot more familiar with allnif this now so maybe just a quick run down would be awesome on updating the inpa daten files for my me9e65_6 dme thank u in advance type your input is invaluable


Sorry, but I have no idea how INPA is updated. I don't use it myself.


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks neways


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

acoste do I need to do these steps to update the sp daten files for inpa? if not how? 
or does this only update the daten files for winkfp and ncs? I need to update inpa and how do I input the file into e65 eng? thank u


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

hi acoste this is the steps u showed me can u verify if It did anything? does it






look good? thank u


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

okay for anybody trying to learn transmission adaptions reset this did successfully reset the adaptations. I'm not sure how to verify but I could instantly feel the reset took place as the second I drove away every single gear shifted harsh and ruff. its been a few hours and I have drove the car a few different places, and it seems the more I drive the shifts are getting smoother so at this point I am assuming the transmission is relearning the shift points and clutch pressure and all that. it doesn't seem to have made a difference in the harsh 2-1 shift and also when I come to a hard almost stop and then reaccelerate I get a slam into gear so at this point I will recheck my fluid level and if that's good then I will assume its hard parts in the tranny going bad. the car has done this since I owned it so I will drive it until I need a new one . its to early to give any definite opinions as it seems to be better but as I drive I will update the forum and let everybody know what comes of it I think It will def be at least a little better. credit for the successful reset goes to acoste. for giving the correct info and steps using tools 32. I have yet to figure out how to view my engine stats and verify battery reset wad done right but I went to autozone and had the system tested. this is the results as follows.. charging system @ 14.2 sitting battery [email protected] 12.72 volts, and starter was pulling to many amps "327" I'm not sure if this has to do with the battery reset ? but I believe the starter may be going out. if the connections end up being good.


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

745ikindaguy said:


> hi acoste this is the steps u showed me can u verify if It did anything? does it
> View attachment 578614
> look good? thank u


Yes, the reset is done. See in the Results window it says JOB_STATUS: OKAY


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

*next day update* transmission is slowly beginning to shift smoother and higher gears are still ruff as I haven't got to get to the freeway yet. So far so good


----------

